# Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?



## RyzA (16. April 2014)

*Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

Hallo! 


Die Frage bezieht sich darauf wenn ihr komplett einen neuen PC kauft, das macht man in der Regel nach ein paar Jahren. Klar wenn man einmal einen guten PC gekauft hat, dann rüstet man nur noch auf und übernimmt alte Sachen.

Bei mir:

[x) bis 1000 Euro


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (16. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

bis 2 Riesen


----------



## Johnny05 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

[x] bis 800 Euro

Ich spiele keine grafisch aufwendigen Spiele von daher mehr gibts nicht für den neuen Rechenknecht.
Ich stecke mein Geld lieber ins Moped oder in den Urlaub.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

Hmmm, kann ich gar nicht sagen ...
Hab mir noch nie nen kompletten PC gekauft, der wächst halt mit und ist nie richtig fertig


----------



## Useful (16. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hmmm, kann ich gar nicht sagen ...
> Hab mir noch nie nen kompletten PC gekauft, der wächst halt mit und ist nie richtig fertig



Bei mir genauso, wenns was aufzurüsten gibt, dann wirds erneuert und gut ist.
Kommt halt drauf an, was ich aufrüste und wieviel ich dann dafür ausgebe.

Ich habe einfach mal den Wert errechnet wieviel meiner in den Einzelteilen Wert ist bzw wieviel ich für die Komponenten ausgegeben habe die jetzt gerade verbaut sind.

[X] bis 1500€


----------



## Thallassa (16. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*



Useful schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso, wenns was aufzurüsten gibt, dann wirds erneuert und gut ist.
> Kommt halt drauf an, was ich aufrüste und wieviel ich dann dafür ausgebe.



Ähnlich, wobei mein alter PC so hoffnungslos veraltet war, dass ich anno 2010 erstmal wieder 1500€ investiert habe. Seitdem wächst er mit und ich lass ihn auch (hoffentlich) nicht veralten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

[x] _bis 1500 Euro_ 
In der Regel können die Bauteile in einem Zeitraum X bis zu 1000 - 1500 Taler kosten, kann aber auch mal überschritten werden wenn es was schönes gibt was meinen Rechner schmücken könnte. Ist bei mir aber eher wie bei Rudi Carrell die Aufrüstung erfolgt am laufenden Band


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

Maximal 800€, aber die sind bald nochmal fällig, ne 560 Ti und ein X6 machens nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

[x] _bis 1000 Euro_ 
 Mehr würde ich dafür nicht ausgeben, schon alleine weil Full HD mir ausreicht.


----------



## ryzen1 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*



a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> bis 2 Riesen


 
Aber nach zwei Riesen schaut dein Rechner aber nicht aus 


--
Bei mir is es unterschiedlich. Meist nehm ich die Komponenten mit einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Dann komm ich eig komplett nicht über 800€.


----------



## ebastler (17. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

In meine Kiste hab ich ca. 1000€ investiert. Mal schauen, in 1-2 Jahren gibts ne neue GPU, und eventuell davor nen Peter/Mk25 oder so was.
Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht nochmal alles auf einen Schlag neu kaufen muss...


----------



## beren2707 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

[X] mehr als 1500€

Wenn ich alles mit einrechne (also Hardware + Peripherie) dann sinds i.d.R. mehr als 1500€, die vor mir stehen. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.  
In letzter Zeit wurde aber i.d.R. nur teilaufgerüstet und viel übernommen, jedoch zählt für mich eher die Gesamtsumme der Komponenten. Dass ein Gehäuse auch mal ein paar Innereien durchhält, das ist wohl klar. Bei Lautsprechern, Monitor etc. schauts nicht anders aus, aber die kosten bei der Anschaffung auch ordentlich Geld.


----------



## drebbin (17. April 2014)

1000€ 
Darüber kommt kaum noch wirkliche preis Leistung zusammen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

Es kommt drauf an , ich hab mal 800,- ausgewählt.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gebt ihr maximal für einen PC aus?*

[x] bis 1500 €


----------

